# T-track on a workbench



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is just one use i made tonight of the t-track on my bench: a guide for my circular saw.

You guys who have t-track in your benches ... how do you use it?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Great Idea
I can think of lots of uses for it.


----------



## bluespook (Jun 9, 2013)

I have two tracks across the width og my bench and tracks around three sides of the top. I clamp everything. Don't use a vise...haven't needed one.

Great and flexible. Will hold anything I've tried.

Blue


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I have three tracks running length of my bench. I use the Rockler hold down clamps all the time.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Lots of uses. Clamping stuff together and hold it in place. Hold the piece while being cut or routed. Keep parts aligned when I do the assembly.

Note: The pic with the two routers - I attached a piece of scrap to the back side of the board on both ends so I could clamp it to the table. Then I ran the flush trim bit around the oval template to smooth out the rough cut. While still clamped, I removed the template and ran the second router around the inside with a 3/8 inch round-over bit. Switch to the next piece and repeat. Worked pretty good.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I haven't put one on my bench... yet, I can see some distinct advantages though. 
I do know there are at least 3 distinct sizes (probably many more but ones that are generally available).
The ones Hartville tool sells match with 1/4" hardware, the ones Rockler sells typically takes 5/16" hardware and Peachtree pushes the 3/8" hardware compatible ones although they sell all three. For a workbench installation, I think I would opt for the largest, 3/8", version. I find the 1/4" ones more than sufficient for jigs though. :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

John, I have the Kreg Clamp Trak mounted in my table. It takes both 1/4 inch and 5/16 inch. If you are starting from scratch, I would recommend a Tee track that takes both sizes.

Note: Yesterday, I bolted my bench vise to one of the tracks so I could cut some angle iron with a hacksaw.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Glad to see T-tracks are catching on a place in woodworking. I know some of you folks have seen and commented on my bench... but for those who haven't seen it, I have lots of uses for my tracks. Here is a link to its' long post with lots of pictures 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/


----------

